# Trying to find a bit for mj



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I switched from service to commerical new construction and only work with cast iron (mj) and copper. I saw a tool a while back in a trade magazine that looked like devil horns with 5/16 nut drivers that fits into a cordless drill. It evenly tightens the bands up to 4 " pipe. 

Im looking to team this with the milwakee no hub drill, unless someone can tell me other wise. Does anybody have a link or picture or any info on were to find this tool? My wrists will really appreciate it.:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I know what you're talking about but don't have any info. From what I remember, I think it has a built in torque limiter so it can be used on any cordless. It wouldn't need to be used with the Milwaukee driver if that's the case.





Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Here ya go...http://www.wheelerrex.com/wheeler-r...r-rex-professional-tools-catalog-page-56.html


----------



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

was gonna buy untill i saw price

Amazon.com: Wheeler Rex 1992 TwinTite 60in/lb. with 5/16" replacement socket: Home Improvement

Price: *$331.88*


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I have one I bought years ago. If you are interested pm me and we can talk. I think I spent around 350.00 for it. I would be willing to sell or trade it


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

I have the "single head" version made by wheeler rex. I mostly deal with extra heavy bands and really prefer the ability to switch from 5/16 to 3/8 sockets with ease, something you cannot do with the dual head unit. It is nice being able to just fly through the bands with a cordless drill leaving the good ole t-handle in the tool bag.


----------

